# Borla cat-back for Beetle Turbo



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

This is Alvin from Borla Performance Industries in California. We have a 2012 Beetle Turbo and have started R&D for a cat-back exhaust. 

I'm asking you owners for your input in sound level and design as we begin this project. Some of you may have experienced our cat-back product for the mk6 GTI. We've had positive feedback on our GTI product and are pursuing this direction in our efforts. Any feedback is welcome. Thanks in advance for your interest in Borla for your Beetle turbo!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Good news to hear, Alvin. 

The race is on between you and APR then.

I LOVE the 3" down/midpipe I have but it going from a 3" back into the stock exhaust bothers me. 

APR is saying probably 6 months before they have their RSC catback ready.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

"...there has to be a balanced design to enhance the maximum engine output, exhaust gas velocity, and sound. If the diameter of the tubing is too large, the exhaust gas velocity will be reduced and rob the exhaust of thermal efficiency."
http://borla.com/faqs/#7

I'll post R&D video soon and I estimate 4-5 weeks for website release inital pilot build. Thanks for your interest in Borla!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Love my Borla on my R32. The stock exhaust on the turbo Beetle already sounds decent...I'm sure if anyone can unlock the best sound out of the 2.0t, it's Borla.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

*DROOL* Must have this now...I wonder what it'd sound like in addition to my APR intake and deleted resonator.

And dang, it looks like that's a brand new Beetle that hasn't even reached PDI yet with all the plastic wrappers on the door, SW, radio etc, haha.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Visited borla today*

Possibly next week they will have some ready, actual manufacture of system will be in Tennesee.








KNEWBUG


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

We will have (5)-140485 systems available next week made @ R&D facility in CA. Please check our website for offical product release next week. Full production build estimate is 6-8 weeks @ Borla manufacturing in Tennessee.
These systems carry our limited million-mile-warranty. Thanks.


----------



## walery (Nov 16, 2006)

an idea what the price on these going to be?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

I would estimate MSRP


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Alvin, 

Any updates to this?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bump :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

plex03 said:


> Alvin,
> 
> Any updates to this?


 Send him a PM.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Super special pricing available NOW for Borla's Turbo Beetle Cat Back Exhaust !
Spoke to Alvin at Borla, Ca. and ordered one of the 5 limited-run pilot units they
have @ $597.39 plus shipping from Ca.. Once these 5 units are gone, you will have
to order the main production from their Tennessee facility and their site shows the 
unit (Part # 140485) at an available price of $735.67. You can reach Alvin Tolosa
at the following email address - [email protected]


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Borla (Ca.) shipped out my Cat Back Exhaust today via FedEx Ground. 'Coast to Coast'
ship charge is about $50. Should have it next week.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

ridgemanron said:


> Borla (Ca.) shipped out my Cat Back Exhaust today via FedEx Ground. 'Coast to Coast'
> ship charge is about $50. Should have it next week.


I e-mailed him and also called but haven't got an answer yet.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol, I knew this thing didn't have 200hp at the wheels. The borla system sound shockingly good as I didnt think this thing had a chance at sounding clean ya know.

I like it, great work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> I e-mailed him and also called but haven't got an answer yet.


Replied to all email inquires... Most of the pilot build systems shipped Friday.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Replied to all email inquires... Most of the pilot build systems shipped Friday.


I wanted to thank those who purchased their Borla exhaust. We look forward to your feedback!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I wanted to thank those who purchased their Borla exhaust. We look forward to your feedback!


 What size pipe did you use on this exhaust I see that you used 4 in tips, but what is the diameter of the rest of the exhaust.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Loving mine so far! Got a couple of thousand miles into it now and still sounds great!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> What size pipe did you use on this exhaust I see that you used 4 in tips, but what is the diameter of the rest of the exhaust.


 They will fit the OEM exhaust, which I believe is 2-1/2 inches in diameter. When I purchased the 
3 inch downpipe from APR I was given an adpter from them that allowed me to fit perfectly into 
the Borla connection point.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea this is one of the options that I am weighing for the car. I personally plan to down pipe and tune it first then add a couple more goodies as I go along.


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

Any update on this products availability


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Tvp125 said:


> Any update on this products availability


 It's available. 

Go to Borla.com, Part# 140485


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> It's available.
> 
> Go to Borla.com, Part# 140485


 I believe the price is about $730 plus shipping from their Tennessee location.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get this thing on the cheap?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

GaryD87 said:


> Anyone know where I can get this thing on the cheap?


Other than contacting Borla directly at their facility/warehouse in Tennessee, you would need
to locate auto retail outlets that are Borla distributors who offer them for sale to the public
and see if they ever have the one for the TB at sale prices of 10 - 20% off. Note also, that
the Borla video is of a TB that is a 'stock' car so you are going to realize somewhat louder
tones if you have a Stage II set-up. The Youtube video of a GLI with the Borla exhaust is a
Stage II set-up and is more indicative of the sound levels you will have in a Stage II equipped
TB.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

GaryD87, 

Check your PM's.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I'm sitting here with a fistful of dollars waiting for an exhaust for the 2.5...


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Finally, got mine installed today after being away for a couple of weeks. 

Man, this thing sounds sweet.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

eunos94 said:


> I'm sitting here with a fistful of dollars waiting for an exhaust for the 2.5...


Welcome to the 2.5 world they are fun motors and sound good with exhaust. Problem is they tend to get looked at as not an enthusiast platform. That being said you will not see to many performance options. Now not to step on borla's toes since we are in there thread. Since you live in Ohio you can contact both Corsa who makes APR's exhaust and AWE with is just over the border in PA. If your lucky you might be able to get in as a test car to mock up a future product. Wish you the best of luck bud and sure I will see you at some local shows.


----------



## AirBull (Jan 5, 2013)

Installed my Borla catback on a 2012 Turbo Beetle with a manual six speed last week. For the most part I like it, it's got a nice rumble that resembles the sound I remember hearing from the older air cooled, rear engined Bugs. Exhaust tips a little larger and stick out a little longer than I would prefer, but for me I'd been happy with the stock tips. Definitely feels like a little more power, too. 

Unfortunately however, it's annoying at 75+mph in six gear going down the turnpike or interstate. I guess the rpm's are about 2,500 to 3,000 and when the turbo is open, it just gets a tad too annoying in the back. When I was 16 it would have been just fine, but not twenty years later. 

Set the cruise on a level road and it's not too bad, but put your foot down or go up a hill and have the cruise adjust upward, it's just a tad too loud for my personal preference. Not sure if there is anything further I can do to squelch that, as I fear a long trip would force me to like it less and less. Could I swap the Borla muffler with a slightly quieter version, perhaps?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Sounds great from the outside and brings back the DSG "farts" that the stock exhaust is missing. But, seem to really resonate in the cabin in the 80 MPH clips...though it's really hard to decipher something like that from a video.


----------



## AirBull (Jan 5, 2013)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> Sounds great from the outside and brings back the DSG "farts" that the stock exhaust is missing. But, seem to really resonate in the cabin in the 80 MPH clips...though it's really hard to decipher something like that from a video.


It's fine as long as your foot is off the gas and the turbo is closed, like just cruising. But put your foot in the gas for a hill or to pass, and wow the interior resonation is disappointing. 

If you look at the system the Borla muffler that comes with it is pretty small, is there another Borla muffler say one slightly larger that might kill some of this annoyance? If I have go any further and add back those resonators neart he exhaust tips, I may as well get a whole new exhaust system.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

AirBull said:


> It's fine as long as your foot is off the gas and the turbo is closed, like just cruising. But put your foot in the gas for a hill or to pass, and wow the interior resonation is disappointing.
> 
> If you look at the system the Borla muffler that comes with it is pretty small, is there another Borla muffler say one slightly larger that might kill some of this annoyance? If I have go any further and add back those resonators neart he exhaust tips, I may as well get a whole new exhaust system.


 You might want to email [email protected] since he is the head honcho who designed the TB 
cat back. Maybe he can help.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

If you wanted a quiet exhaust, why didn't you keep the stock unit in place? For the exhaust to add performance it has to flow more freely, which means it will be louder. Similar to upgraded engine and trans mounts, they ARE going to cause more vibration than stock in order to be a performance upgrade...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Beets said:


> If you wanted a quiet exhaust, why didn't you keep the stock unit in place? For the exhaust to add performance it has to flow more freely, which means it will be louder. Similar to upgraded engine and trans mounts, they ARE going to cause more vibration than stock in order to be a performance upgrade...


 Amen, This person knows what they are talking about.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Easy guys. 

I understand what he's saying. There is quite a resonance at times and you have no way of knowing until it's on the car and you're driving it. 

That being said, I love it but I am going to see if I can't put some Dynamat somewhere in the rear to help with a nasty and high pitched humming noise that seems to be emanating from the trim in the rear when I'm hovering in that 2500-2800 RPM range. 

No matter what, sitting 1st at a light, throwing the DSG into Sport Mode, stepping on it and shifting with the Paddles is a great experience. I get a lot of "HOLY S*IT!" looks and/or thumbs up from people.


----------



## AirBull (Jan 5, 2013)

Exhaust resonance or drone, (and especially at this level at 75-80mph), is not the desired result of any exhaust system. There's a difference between audible tone and drone. Drone is a high amplitude sinusoidal oscillation of the exhaust gases in the exhaust pipe, and it's annoying. 

For short periods of time it's even tolerable, but when in final gear at highway speeds, if your foot is anywhere in the gas, it's undesirable, and especially so on long trips. 

I like the audible tone of the Borla exhaust, it really reminds me of the older Bugs with their rear engined, air cooled motors - and in a good way. I was wondering if it was perhaps unique or at least more pronounced with the manual transmission, but I see at least one other has noticed it too, with the DSG.


----------



## AirBull (Jan 5, 2013)

Got a reply back from Borla and I'm excited that this will do the trick. Spoke with Chris B at [email protected] and he recommended a venturi right after the muffler. 

I did a little google search and found praise for this solution in a Tundra and Mustang forum. Chris said: _A venturi is a very short section of pipe which is slightly constricted in the center to form a shape similar to an hourglass. The reduction in diameter is so small however, that you will not be losing any noticeable performance from the exhaust. What you will notice is a reduction in drone and very slight change to the exhaust tone. When installed inside your exhaust pipes after the muffler, the venturi will slightly change the exhaust pressure in the muffler which will result in reduced drone. _ 

It's a custom order part # 41850, but if you ask nicely and are an original owner of the system (he could look up my address in his system,) he said he could send it out to me for free as opposed to $5+shipping. That's customer service. I'll report back when I get it installed.


----------



## AirBull (Jan 5, 2013)

Installed the venturi this morning, could immediately tell it was all around just a tad quieter as we drove it off the lift. Drove it a little bit at speeds up to about 50mph but won't get it out to 75mph on the turnpike until tomorrow where the drone was most noticeable.

First impression is that this did the trick, and really made it nice all the way around. Can't believe how that little piece made such a big difference. I'll have to confirm later when I get it back out on highway speed drone, but so far this made a big change in a positive way; dare I say the way it should be from the beginning?


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Good news. Looking forward to update.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

MnATL said:


> Good news. Looking forward to update.


Just sent off an email to Chris @ Borla and he emailed me right back to tell me the venturi
would ship out...free....right away. Good customer service, that's for sure.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Just sent off an email to Chris @ Borla and he emailed me right back to tell me the venturi
> would ship out...free....right away. Good customer service, that's for sure.


This is pretty nice of them. I am pretty surprised that they are willing to do this for everyone.opcorn:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> This is pretty nice of them. I am pretty surprised that they are willing to do this for everyone.opcorn:


lol, I wish drone was the noises I hear while driving lol! So much crap rattles in this car it's ridiculous. I miss my MKV.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> lol, I wish drone was the noises I hear while driving lol! So much crap rattles in this car it's ridiculous. I miss my MKV.


Lol I am down to 2 rattles that I know the dealer will fix once I make it out to them.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Lol I am down to 2 rattles that I know the dealer will fix once I make it out to them.


**** with my clutch and mounts my dealership would laugh if I bitched about a rattle lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

drtechy said:


> lol, I wish drone was the noises I hear while driving lol! So much crap rattles in this car it's ridiculous. I miss my MKV.


First car I've owned that has no rattles... period. This includes my 93 RX-7, C36 and Audi Quattro. This is my first new car and the first car I haven't had to search for loose things that buzz rattle or clunk.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

This is a positive exchange and the suggestion to email Borla, and Borla's response puts my faith back in the meaning of customer service.

Do after market, or in this case specifically, the Borla exhaust cause any issues without a tune. realizing the potential is there for the tune, but without one no CEL or other concerns?


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Nope. It's a catback. As long as you keep your stock downpipe your good. 

But honestly, that's not fun. Get a 3 inch downpipe and enjoy stage 2. It's worth it for those who want the most out of their stock setup.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Just received 'today' the free venturi from Borla.:thumbup:


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Just received 'today' the free venturi from Borla.:thumbup:


Before and after install video please


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

So this thread ends without anyone coming back to actually report if this Magical Venturi actually worked in eliminating the drone at highway speeds? 

Anyone?


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

As long as Ive been here I just learned to read the post date before I respond. That was embarrassing!:facepalm:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> As long as Ive been here I just learned to read the post date before I respond. That was embarrassing!:facepalm:


Lol but to sort of answer your question since I saw it in my email, any company that has to add something like a venturi to their design won't get my money again. The borla had an absolutely terrible drone without it, and companies like SPM and Eurojet blow them away when it comes to sound and quality. Borla really should redesign this catback system.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Lol but to sort of answer your question since I saw it in my email, any company that has to add something like a venturi to their design won't get my money again. The borla had an absolutely terrible drone without it, and companies like SPM and Eurojet blow them away when it comes to sound and quality. Borla really should redesign this catback system.
> 
> posted using tapatalk


That's what I was lookin for, I just didn't realize that I jumped into a conversation from a year ago! :facepalm:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

BugzLife said:


> As long as Ive been here I just learned to read the post date before I respond. That was embarrassing!:facepalm:


I was well aware of the Post dates and that it has been over a year since the last post. I just thought perhaps someone would see my request for an update and respond to my question.
It seems a lot of people say they will post an update but then never do. Sorry, I didn't want to embarrass you Bugzy opcorn:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Lol but to sort of answer your question since I saw it in my email, any company that has to add something like a venturi to their design won't get my money again. The borla had an absolutely terrible drone without it, and companies like SPM and Eurojet blow them away when it comes to sound and quality. Borla really should redesign this catback system.
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Thanks drtechy, that's what I was looking for :thumbup:


----------



## westonea (Dec 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I would estimate MSRP <$800.
> Similar layout (different geometry) to our popular mkVI GTI 140347.
> 
> 
> ...


But will it fit for the convertibles... There is a cross bar that blocks all of the aftermarket exhaust systems.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

I just can't believe that I thought the stock exhaust sounded good when I first drove a Beetle launch edition. (It was my first exposure to Soundaktor)


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

oidoglr said:


> I just can't believe that I thought the stock exhaust sounded good when I first drove a Beetle launch edition. (It was my first exposure to Soundaktor)


 LOL, I disconnected mine. The sound with the APR Downpipe 
and the stock cat back isnt' too bad. It has a bit of a rumble but it's still quiet at highway speeds and no drone.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

I had an R32 with a Borla before the Beetle...I miss drone and tone.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I have to think that all different set-ups have a lot to do with what you get, with regard to 
sound, from the Borla. Personally, I love the tonal quality at all levels of output, as it 
mingles into cabin sound with the Unitronic Intake. All this talk about 'drone' had me
looking to experience it at high speed acceleration levels while cruising in 6th gear but
whereas I 'of course' hear generating sound, I don't hear it in the form of an offensive
sounding 'hum-like' drone. Is this due to my overall set-up containing the intake, the K04,
and the 3" APR 'catted' downpipe? I've tried listening with windows down, as well as up, and
even asked friends for their comments. All they've ever said is that they agree with me,
that all levels of sound, throughout the gears... including accelerated cruising in 6th, is
to their liking also. Different strokes for different folks, I guess?


----------

